# A Couple Of New Accutron Arrivals



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

I just wanted to share my joy with you on a couple of recent acquisitions.

I've been after an Accutron Deep Sea for a while now after becoming enamoured with the excellent example owned by Roger the Dodger. I contacted the aforementioned Mr. Dodger to enquire after his, get some general info and see about where I might find a decent one. Mr. D put me in touch with forum member Martinus Scriblerus, who had supplied his, as he thought he may still have another. I contact Martinus and sure enough, he had one spare and offered it me for a very fair price. So here it is....



















It was bought without its original strap so for the moment I've put it on a spare Isofrane. I think it suits it quite well but the next job is to source a suitable Bulova strap contemporary with the watch.

But wait...... there's more.

Martin and I exchanged a number of messages and it transpired that he had another piece that I'd been interested in for a while. A few pictures and I was sold, or rather it was. And so I'm now also the proud owner of this Accutron World Timer....



















Again, bought without the original strap but it is an old original Bulova and I think it looks fine on this strap for now, though I would like to find one with the subtly-curved end links that would match the case. I guess I'm looking for two straps as the cases look to be the same.

Cue a couple of shots of the two together....



















I'm really pleased with these two, both in great condition and running well, thanks to servicing work previously done by our man Silver Hawk.

I'd just like to thank Roger for the tip, Dave for all the information, patience and understanding in dealing with a nervous buyer and Paul for the excellent servicing work as always.

Thanks guys - what a great forum this is! :thumbup:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Those are just lovely!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good Mike! :thumbsup:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very both very nice I would love to have them both .all the best woody77


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Do like those world timers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No probs, Mike...that's why we're all here...to help out whenever we can. Great watches, BTW....the World Timer makes a perfect companion to the Deep Sea....and of course, mine has to say Hi!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Love them both. Well done...)


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad you are happy with them Mike. They're a good looking pair.


----------

